# Krone kr 150 round baler



## lange0211 (7 mo ago)

Hi all. Just bought a Krone Kr150 round baler. And looking for some help setting it up properly before my first season.
Its a 1 owner baler that are missing a few tines. The previous owner told me that the twine tensioner right underneath the twine box is not original but just 2 flat pieces of steel on the springs, instead of curved ones causing the knot from 1 roll to the other to break every time. Also the 2 big springs on either side at the back I believe to be tension springs are missing the bolts as the tread could be stripped.
I am in Australia and I think parts are hard to come by. I have heard of a dealer in the States called Messicks that might have parts. Any help or advice would be most welcome. Cheers Kim


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

You should be able to get parts support there.





Krone Australia – Hay & Silage equipment







kroneaustralia.com.au




I have a scanned copy of a parts/operators manual I can email if you will PM me your email address


----------

